# Super Bowl



## Triplets

Congratulations to KC for another stirring comeback. And why did San Francisco get away from their bread and butter, running the ball, especially trying to protect a fourth quarter lead against Mahomes and company?
And whatever JLo puts in her coffee in the morning, I want some.
Doritos ad with Sam Eliot was my favorite.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I enjoyed the game. I was about as neutral as I possibly could be (especially as New England thankfully weren't involved) but it was good to see Kansas City prevail as it's been so long since their only other win. I rarely watch the half-time entertainment - the line-up doesn't tend to butter my parsnips.


----------



## Bulldog

San Francisco has a problem, and his name is Jimmy Garoppolo. He does well when he's protected but falls apart when pressured. It will be interesting to see if SF sticks by Jimmy or looks elsewhere for an answer.

It was a good game but not very exciting.


----------



## Josquin13

As a long time, devoted fan of the Philadelphia Eagles, I was happy to see coach Andy Reid finally win a Super Bowl! Prior to the game, he was probably the best coach in the NFL to never win one, and yet he had come so close to beating the Patriots one year when he was the Eagles' coach (losing by only a point). In my estimation, Reid has always been one of the best coaches in the NFL for putting together a great team of players--he's always had such good instincts for knowing who can play football in the NFL, but his teams in Philadelphia often struggled in the red zone, and he was occasionally out coached in big games. However, during Reid's years in Kansas City, I think his coaching has gotten even better--his play calling seems more imaginative and varied than it used to be. Of course, it helps to have a phenom like Patrick Mahomes at QB, along with Kelce, Watkins, & Hill, as a receiving crew. 

I wonder, in the history of the NFL, have two brothers ever won a Super Bowl, each with different teams--as Jason Kelce did with the Eagles in 2017, and now his brother, Travis, has done with the Chiefs? Has that ever happened before? I'm pretty sure there have been some father & sons that have done it, but I can't recall any brothers....?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

'Twas a good game, and it was nice to see the most loyal fanbase in the NFL get their title. But every time a team breaks their dry spell and hoists a trophy (i.e. Washington Nats and Caps, Cubs, Raptors, Eagles all within the last few years) it makes me even more anguished over the utter inepetitude of my Vikings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Josquin13 said:


> _I wonder, in the history of the NFL, have two brothers ever won a Super Bowl, each with different teams--as Jason Kelce did with the Eagles in 2017, and now his brother, Travis, has done with the Chiefs? Has that ever happened before? I'm pretty sure there have been some father & sons that have done it, but I can't recall any brothers....?_


Peyton and Eli Manning (Broncos and Giants respectively).


----------



## Triplets

Josquin13 said:


> As a long time, devoted fan of the Philadelphia Eagles, I was happy to see coach Andy Reid finally win a Super Bowl! Prior to the game, he was probably the best coach in the NFL to never win one, and yet he had come so close to beating the Patriots one year when he was the Eagles' coach (losing by only a point). In my estimation, Reid has always been one of the best coaches in the NFL for putting together a great team of players--he's always had such good instincts for knowing who can play football in the NFL, but his teams in Philadelphia often struggled in the red zone, and he was occasionally out coached in big games. However, during Reid's years in Kansas City, I think his coaching has gotten even better--his play calling seems more imaginative and varied than it used to be. Of course, it helps to have a phenom like Patrick Mahomes at QB, along with Kelce, Watkins, & Hill, as a receiving crew.
> 
> I wonder, in the history of the NFL, have two brothers ever won a Super Bowl, each with different teams--as Jason Kelce did with the Eagles in 2017, and now his brother, Travis, has done with the Chiefs? Has that ever happened before? I'm pretty sure there have been some father & sons that have done it, but I can't recall any brothers....?


Besides the Mannings, I wonder about the Barber brothers, but haven't bothered to Google it...


----------



## Triplets

Allegro Con Brio said:


> 'Twas a good game, and it was nice to see the most loyal fanbase in the NFL get their title. But every time a team breaks their dry spell and hoists a trophy (i.e. Washington Nats and Caps, Cubs, Raptors, Eagles all within the last few years) it makes me even more anguished over the utter inepetitude of my Vikings.


What are you complaining about? I grew up in Detroit and am still a Lions Fan!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Triplets said:


> Besides the Mannings, I wonder about the Barber brothers, but haven't bothered to Google it...


I was curious as I couldn't remember so I looked it up. It was close, but the Giants won the Superbowl the season after Tiki Barber retired.


----------



## Josquin13

I can't believe I forgot about the Mannings. Of course! Tiki and Ronde Barber are a good try, too, since Tiki came close to winning a Super Bowl. However, I just realized that there's another current Kansas City Chief's player, besides Travis Kelce, that has a brother with a Super Bowl ring. The Chiefs WR Sammy Watkins is the half brother of cornerback Jaylen Watkins, who played for the Eagles when they won the Super Bowl in 2017. So, that's got to be a first in NFL history--two players on the same championship team that each have a brother with a Super Bowl ring.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Josquin13 said:


> So, that's got to be a first in NFL history--two players on the same championship team that each have a brother with a Super Bowl ring.


And the same two clubs in both cases. :lol:


----------

